# Arabic makeup!



## leena (Jun 18, 2008)

*




*​*Giorgio Armani Matte Luminous Foundation # 5*​*Giorgio Armani Eyeshadow 20,*​*Givenchy Stylish Grey 03, *​*Lancôme Flextencils Black, *​*Dior Blush 441.*​*Make up for ever Super Lip Gloss 21, *​*



*

*Shiseido Sheek Pink S3*
*Clarins Plum 09*
*YSL Touch blush 01*
*YSL Lisse Gloss 1*

*

*


*

*

*



*

*MUFE pure pigment #20*
*MUFE #92*
*NYX black*
*MUFE #2*
*MUFE #07*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*NYX black 01*
*MUFE #92*
*MUFE #52*
*MUFE #07*
*pupa eye pencil 03*

*cheeks: MUFE #134*
*Lips: NYX Thalia*


----------

